# Fluval 404



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

so i contacted some one in the classifieds who has a 404 and hes said 80 bucks would be accepted for it. what i want to know is if its worth it and if this is a good filter in general? the filter rate doesnt matter so much because i am going to be adding another filter along side with it, so let me know thankss.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

sounds like a good price to me. I like fluvals in general, but I have heard some bad things about them. Offer the person $65 and work around it from there.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Is media included?


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

well yea i guess media would be included ill ask again.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Here's a new 404 on Marine Depot for $105...

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_viewitem.aspx?idproduct=HG10215&child=HG10215&utm_source=mdcsegooglebase2&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=mdcsegooglebase2&utm_content=HG10215


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

is the shipping free on that one? Its good to know prices for when u wanna haggle.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Well it's a discontinued item, so there is no shipping... but you can still use that price to haggle.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

okay thanks! but this guy is really slow at emailing, it takes him 24 hours to respond


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hagen-FLUVAL-405-Canister-Aquarium-Filter-Marine-A216-/230557674345?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ae4eeb69

http://cgi.ebay.com/FLUVAL-405-AQUARIUM-CANISTER-FILTER-100-GALLONS-/220705089462?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33630c67b6


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

okay so he emailed me back surprisingly fast, he said 75$ and yes all media is included "I would accept $75 for the 404 and yes it has media top and bottom trays. filter floss included . i just shut it down so needs to cleaned. thanks" i counter offered 65 bucks, hopefully he will except


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Gotta love haggling.....


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

he accepted 65 bucks a little too easily.. im deffidently gonna well inspect it and make sure its working. how can i tell its working fine?


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

he also has an ac110 that he said he'd sell me for 45 bucks, but it just has sponges in it. i however have ceramic rings and carbon packs at home, so which one should i get? the 404 for 65 bucks with media or the ac110 for 45 bucks?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

the 404 is going to be better as all cannisters are better than Hobs.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Parsa said:


> he also has an ac110 that he said he'd sell me for 45 bucks, but it just has sponges in it. i however have ceramic rings and carbon packs at home, so which one should i get? the 404 for 65 bucks with media or the ac110 for 45 bucks?


I might say like 80 for both. Buying used you cant really tell if it works unless he has it running in front of you. If its not running just make sure nothing is visibly broken and hope the mothor works fine.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

Yea I would have said that too but he was selling it along side with a 75 gallon so he needed to sell it along with filtration obviously so I just bought the 404 and I added it in along with the 305


----------

